# Calibrating the Maverick ET-732



## iso (Oct 16, 2011)

Fired up my little smoker tonight to smoke up a pork butt. Box thermometer was working fine until I plugged in the meat probe.  Temps went kind of haywire the meat probe was reading 100F at an air temp of about 55F. Tried my backup probe with the same effect. 

Is there a way to calibrate the 732 so they are reading accurate?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

Not to my knowledge. You may want to contact Maverick customer service or PM Todd.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like you might have gotten a bad one.

I would do a boil test with all probes, and write down the results.

Then you'll have some numbers to give Maverick, when you call them.

They have great service---They'll take care of you.

Bear


----------



## laxinfish29 (Oct 20, 2011)

I think the guys above me have it right, not much more I can suggest.

Not to hijack the thread but can these be used in a deep fryer?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 20, 2011)

Send it back, and I'll deal with Maverick

TJ


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Oct 20, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Send it back, and I'll deal with Maverick
> TJ




Any more questions on why the guys here love ordering from Todd.


----------



## laxinfish29 (Oct 21, 2011)

RowdyRawhide said:


> Any more questions on why the guys here love ordering from Todd.




Nope but I am curious if it can go in a deep fryer. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2011)

LaxinFish29 said:


> Nope but I am curious if it can go in a deep fryer. ;)




Probably wouldn't hurt, if you could keep it from getting against the sides or bottom, and if you could keep the wire & the junction between the wire & the probe out of the oil.

There is no way I could do that in my deep fryer.

Bear


----------



## heatman (Nov 20, 2011)

You sold me! I'm a new member here and after seeing this post I just ordered a et-732 from Tod myself. Good customer service means a lot to me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

heatman said:


> You sold me! I'm a new member here and after seeing this post I just ordered a et-732 from Tod myself. Good customer service means a lot to me.










    Glad to have you with us!


----------

